# How long does a Li-ion battery last?



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

How many years does a li-ion battery last, and how do you make it last the longest? My laptop is from 2008 and when do you think the battery will need to be replaced?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no set times or even a good guideline for battery life/failure.
My wife has a Dell that is 5 yr.s old that is still working and I've seen some last as little as a month.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From mobileoffice.about.com


> Laptop batteries have finite life spans. Whether you use the power cord or remove the battery it will lengthen the life of the battery.
> 
> Li-Ion laptop battery lifespan is approximately 1,000 charge cycles, or 2-4 years under normal operating conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

Agreed, since I've heard of people, including some of my friends, who've had a battery not last jigtime, and give out in half a year.
So far so good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's the way of batteries from PC's to cordless drills and anything in between.

You never know until they fail. :4-dontkno


----------

